# Wii Cyberbike, Cycling Sports.



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here's the pack shot for Cyberbike, the Nintendo Wii exercise game that comes with its very own, full-size exercise bike packed right in.
> 
> The Cyberbike comes from European publisher Bigben Interactive, who generally deal more in video game accessories than they do full0-fledged titles, and when you get right down to it, the Cyberbike contains a lot more accessory than it does game. The game that comes packed-in places you in the role of an eco-citizen, using your head and legs to clean up the planet. You clear pollution by riding over land, sea, and air, powering your strange vehicles with your feet.
> 
> ...


Source.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

These sort of stuff are going to become as bad as shovelware soon. I mean, what next? Wii cyberbation?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

From what i'v seen it looks alright, i may "Persuade" my Mum to get this so i can use it


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not exactly the most health concious of people and I'm one of those people that thinks gaming should be done sat down with a d-pad. But if people keep buying this stuff then someone must enjoy it, and who am I to say they're wrong.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

This'll be the same as Wii Fit, i'll play it because it's fun, not because it keeps me healthy, i have the gym for that!


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll need a backhoe to bury the Wii Cyberbike and possibly any other shovelware feature Nintendo makes since they are getting larger.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

Nintendo arn't making this, "Bigben" is.


----------



## shito (Oct 13, 2009)

mario kart compatible?(think how are we going to make tricks->excitebike


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 13, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> From what i'v seen it looks alright, i may "Persuade" my Mum to get this so i can use it


Lol, this^

Sounds kinda fun to me!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

The Mario Kart compatibility seems a bit dumb to me, noone wants to peddle for ages while racing in Karts, it defeats the objective.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 13, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> The Mario Kart compatibility seems a bit dumb to me, noone wants to peddle for ages while racing in Karts, it defeats the objective.



Ugh, yeah. That would get annoying. Unless you really want to strengthen your muscles to the max.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

I can see a lot of injuries caused by powersliding


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> I can see a lot of injuries caused by powersliding


Nah, you can't actually steer it XD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 13, 2009)

This just taking shovelware to a whole new level >.>


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gymkids-GK-CBI-Cyb...s/dp/B000RRAYYI

That one looks better as it has a Frogger clone


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 13, 2009)

interesting idea but the idea tht the equipment is always white is something that i think should change


----------



## Satangel (Oct 13, 2009)

God that looks stupid! (The game that is)
Never gonna buy it, and I doubt it will ever be a succes like the Wii Balance Board.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought it looked alright


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 13, 2009)

First I thought it was some sorta remake of the Namco arcade game Cyber Cycles.
Then I look at it and its just some dumb game thing, but it would have been awesome if it was a remake of the old Namco arcade game Prop Cycle. Which was a fun game that featured a pedal bike setup requiring the player to peddle faster to go up and less to go down.

I'd probably pick up the stupid bike controller just so I could use it in MAME.

Though I bet the price is overpriced shovel ware.

Would be nice if it worked with mario kart xD

As for new types of shovel ware, I'm still waiting for the virtual beer drinking hat game and old cartridge game simulator.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2009)

It's called buying a workout bike, people. Nintendo, are you trying to take all outdoor activities and confine them to the indoors?

Seriously, Nintendo needs to STOP making ridiculous add-ons. The Nunchuck, seemed standard. The balance board, alright. The WM+, welcome. But when they started patenting fucking horseback riding peripherals and now this Retard-o-Cycle, I think that's enough.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 13, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Seriously, Nintendo needs to STOP making ridiculous add-ons. The Nunchuck, seemed standard. The balance board, alright. The WM+, welcome. But when they started patenting fucking horseback riding peripherals and now this Retard-o-Cycle, I think that's enough.


Its not by Nintendo.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 13, 2009)

I started with a Game&Watch Donkey Kong II and this is where we are now.... *sigh*


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely what i said on the last page, Some people need to read!


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's called buying a workout bike, people. Nintendo, are you trying to take all outdoor activities and confine them to the indoors?


I didn't know a workout bike was an outdoor activity.


----------



## Roth (Oct 13, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> The Mario Kart compatibility seems a bit dumb to me, noone wants to peddle for ages while racing in Karts, it defeats the objective.




YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBV8lx5qUv4

And I thought this was the biggest peripheral ^

I am, in a way, interested in this Cyberbike because it can replace your indoor exercise bike depending on how much this Cryberbike even costs.
Any more details on the product? Is there any way to adjust the tension of the pedals? Compatibility with Wii Sports Resort's Bike Riding? No LCD display to show how fast, distance you go?

// Roth


----------



## asdf (Oct 13, 2009)

errrr... That's...interesting to say the least. Won't buy it. But interesting.


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Oct 13, 2009)

looks so unsturdy. fat people would definitely fall off that with the slightest of shifting.


----------



## asdf (Oct 14, 2009)

kangarookangaroo said:
			
		

> looks so unsturdy. fat people would definitely fall off that with the slightest of shifting.


And then they would sue the creators. I guarantee it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

Can't people just ride a bike outside, it's cheaper and saves electricity.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Can't people just ride a bike outside, it's cheaper and saves electricity.


Outside? Never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL

You know where the birds sing and deer frolic and get killed by traffic (more meat for me of course).


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2009)

Bird, Deer, Train? Are those more Wii extras?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Bird, Deer, Train? Are those more Wii extras?



Somebody needs to go outside right now.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2009)

But i dun know how :


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

Step 1 go to your front door

Step 2 open the front door

Step 3 take steps out of the house

Step 4 close the door

Step 5 enjoy the breeze, walk, run, bike or stare at the clouds just avoid the street if you aren't on a bike or motorcycle.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh snap! I need to do that now, gotta go school soon!
Anyway, back on topic. I'm in the dark as much as everyone else here, but i can't wait for more details on this, looks like something to watch out for!


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Can't people just ride a bike outside, it's cheaper and saves electricity.


What if you powered the Wii by riding the exercise bike? Attach a generator to the bike and power your Wii and your TV by cycling.  Saves on electricity  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't see how it's cheaper, a regular bike costs money too. 

Also, "outside" contains lions and tigers and bears, oh my. 

And hailstorms. 

And snow. 

And running chainsaws.


----------



## shito (Oct 14, 2009)

trailer is out
http://kotaku.com/5381194/cyberbike-trailer-cycles-out


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What if you powered the Wii by riding the exercise bike? Attach a *generator* to the bike and power your Wii and your TV by cycling. Saves on electricity
> 
> And I don't see how it's cheaper, a regular bike costs money too.
> 
> ...


It's called a dynamo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Protect the earth by playing the game.Buy the game.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A dynamo is not a generator?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 14, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Can't people just ride a bike outside, it's cheaper and saves electricity.


Last three times I rode a bike I got hit by a car.  Ok it was when I was going home from the pub but still, its dangerous out there especially with all those skunkpussies and that.

*hides in his box*


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 14, 2009)

In Holland everybody ride bikes, so this isn't special anymore.
In Holland there are 16 million people and 18 million bikes!!!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 14, 2009)

thats' fckng' shit funny how that developers of console accesories try to etablish themeselve into the console market/ game market,  how i noticed they want to expand their field of action from generel plastic accessory and full functional controllers to additional controllers which may differ totally from the general controls concept of the consoles themselfe (see Motion Freedom 3D Controller lol), to make it neccessary to develope games which can even be played with them (can someone remember this xbox gloves and the beat em up game for it??). with each console generation they seem to improve their development skills:. we'll see what the future brings along

+own a hometrainer - bike, its really odd to use it and watch my white walls^^, perhaps this wii-bike would make the training more fun?


----------



## mayhem366 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think this is a good idea in a sense, it'll probably turn out to be cheaper than an actual excersie bike and you can use it to play a game with too.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 14, 2009)

Shovelware seems to be getting more expensive all the time. The problem I see with all this different hardware is that everyone's gonna have different pieces, therefore no one piece will become popular and s convince developers to invest in it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Shovelware seems to be getting more expensive all the time. The problem I see with all this different hardware is that everyone's gonna have different pieces, therefore no one piece will become popular and s convince developers to invest in it.


The good side of this particular extra is that it's pretty much self sufficient. It's an exercise bike. Even without the Wii, it's an exercise bike. Possible future games supporting it are a plus, sure, but even without them, it's still something people would buy regardless of the Wii. Unlike the more specialised console-specific controllers that need a slew of supported games to be attractive to gamers. 

And then there's the Guitar Hero controller. That one kinda wrecks the curve.


----------

